# Best Tank Temp



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a very basic question that I wanted to get opinions on. What is the best or optimum tank temperature for Malawi mbuna?

The profile pages all show 78 to 82F for the fish that I have (labs, acei, maingano, socolofi), while other aquarium sites I have visited show a wider range of 72 to 82F. I read an article in the forum library and it quoted a range of 76 to 79F. I suppose I could shoot for 78 to 79F and be inside each of these ranges, but I wanted to see of others have input or opinions on this.

I saw a thread a couple of months ago that implied that higher temps, within the acceptable range, were more conducive to spawning, and this is one reason that I am working the issue (I have not had any spawns over the winter and wonder if my tank temp is too low for it).

Thanks for input.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well from what I read the Malawi lake can reach temps down to around the 72-73 range but the most common temp I have found is always around the 78 mark.

I have had mine holding steady around 77-78 on digital thermometer and have 3 Demansoni's holding right now. As others have posted I have been feeding frozen brine shrimp about once a month and been doing frequent large water changes to simulate the rainy seasons which is supposibly the time that the spawn goes on. About the brine shrimp I have read that it is the added protein to the diet that stimlulates it and literally after a few hours of the brine shrimp feed I had noticed the other 2 holding. Prob a coincidence, but it seems to be working for me and is just my 2 cents.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have alot of success with keeping them at 78F, others insist on temps closer to 76F. I wouldn't go higher than 78, much warmer and your going to get alot of aggression. Mine breed quite often at 78, and aren't too horribly aggressive. The main thing is keeping it constant! Like most things in fishkeeping, consistency can often outweigh less than idea figures.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I shoot for 78 and when checking temps on my tanks I see anything from 78 to 80.


----------



## NewNoise21 (Feb 14, 2011)

I keep my 110g at 79 but warm water definitely increases breeding and aggression. I'll unplug it for a few hours and let it get to 75 and that calms them down.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I keep my juvies ~80-82. I know, warm, but I've never had problems with it. At 3-4" I usually turn it down to 76-78 to keep them from going crazy.


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

I once had a tank get up to 96 degrees after a heater malfunctioned and jammed constantly on. I noticed the fish were acting kind of funny (1/2" fry). When I reached into the tank the water felt almost as warm as my body temperature... I was amazed that the fish were still alive.

Anyhow, I'm guessing it had been like that for over a day. The tank was aerated well so the oxygen level evidently stayed sufficient.

I know someone who keeps their tanks at 82 degrees because it prevents ick. After having a run-in with ick a while back I'd consider doing that, as long as it didn't make the fish too aggressive.

I don't know if higher temperatues can shorten their life spans, but I'd lean towards the higher end as long as it doesn't make them too aggressive.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't use heaters. I keep the thermostat in my house at 71-72* and the temperature on my tanks usually sits around 78*. I'm guessing the extra heat comes from pumps, lights, etc. My fish breed often and everyone seems generally happy. This is in my 110g peacock/hap as well as my 55g mbuna.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

I keep my tanks at 79Ã‚Â°.


----------



## [email protected] 70 (Feb 28, 2011)

Czech republic je 26-28C


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

78 here one yellow lab holding and one red zebra holding, which actually spit today.. Those little fry are fast.. Some seem to be hiding, im sure they won't survive but i'm not pulling them.. Letting nature takes it course.


----------

